# "Little Joe" E74



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

Well, after searching around on the internet, it appears that no one has or intends on building a "Little Joe" E74 or similar. I have found one N scale model that appears to have been made some time ago by Overland Models, but again, nothing in a larger scale. So, I am considering trying my hand at building one myself, however, I lack the plans and appropriate measurements. Would anyone have any ideas where I could find such materials? I have plenty of images on the internet for reference, but other than going to the Illinois Railway Museum and taking my own measurements I am not sure if I have any other options. Thanks for any help 

JT


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

I thought that maybe I should add a picture for anyone who has no idea what I am talking about /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Little Joe" E74*

That's one odd-looking loco! I'd get a 1/32nd body shell that is close to it's look and use 1/29th scale trucks to get that size difference. Take measurments off your N scale unit. Probably a trip to the museum with camera/tape measure would be the best idea. 

Jerry


----------



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

There's a drawing at : 

http://gelwood.railfan.net/manual/ljim3.gif 

The FA's were actually styled by GE at about the same time, so you might find that the windscreen/quarterlight area is the same on both locos, (so you could butcher and Aristo FA for that area, and change the nose and sides) but I won't promise it's true. 

Jonathan


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Little Joe" E74*

Ah, the good old Little Joes. Built for Russia, but never delivered due to the Cold War. Milwaukee Road bought most of them, and then a few other railroads bought a couple as well. I have been thinking about building one myself, but I lack the money to do so.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

The Little Joe's were wonderful locos in my opinion. I wish I could have seen a 1:1 loco in operation in the mountains of Montana or Washington State. 
I would like a 1:29 version on my railroad but somehow I don't think it would look too well without the overhead wiring. 
That is a nice drawing Johnathan and should save JT a journey to the Museum. But maybe you want to visit Illinois JT, or you could even go on vacation to Deer Park MT and measure the one there.


----------



## Doddy (Jan 23, 2008)

"or you could even go on vacation to Deer Park MT and measure the one there" 

Never mind the vacation, JT'll need space half the size of MT to turn the thing around on a garden railway with those four axle motor trucks... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

The Montana region is very compelling though, just imagine an old fashioned GE electric hauling old boxcars running through wooded landscapes on the banks of crystal clear rivers, and between wooden overhead poles set at an angle to the track to keep the tension on the wire - fabulous! 

Just take a look at these atmospheric shots of Avery yard... 

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=208190&nseq=2 
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=208302&nseq=175 
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=52662&nseq=646 

and these... 

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=223996&nseq=138 
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=52665&nseq=644 
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=60378&nseq=609 
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=61542&nseq=600 

JT, I sent you a pm. 

best regards, 

Bob.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob, 
Yes. those pics are great. You have convinced me of something however. That is when I am no longer tied to the planet and time travel is a choice I will certainly include the 1930/1940 period of the MILW on my itinerary. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Little Joe" E74*

Hey, JT, send the folks at IRM an email and see what they have in their archives. They're exceptionally friendly folks. You aren't tht far away from them for a day trip. What were you planning to use for motors?


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

Thanks all for the help and comments. I am working on getting a set of plans as well as making a trip to IRM. It is a great excuse to get out there  

I figure that I will be modeling in 1:29 scale. The biggest issue that I am running into at the moment is the fact that I cant seem to find anyone who makes a set of trucks that look anything like the ones used on the Little Joe. I was looking at USA Trains new GG-1 with the over head power pickup. Very nice  I am curious to find out if I can get the guts of one of those things without spending a fortune to buy a new one just to tear it apart /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

The other option is to get alot of the parts from Hartland. Well, more as it progresses. Thanks to all who have commented and offered suggestions  

JT


----------



## jonathanj (Jan 24, 2008)

The wheelbase on the inner 3 axles of each truck is 6'8-1/2"+6'8-1/2". The EMD SD9 and successor 6-axle machines have 6'9-1/2"+6'9-1/2", and both Aristo and USAt make versions of that truck, with the motorblock available as spares, if you can live with the 2" scale inaccuracy over those three axles (about 70thou total) and the wrong size wheels (or change them, probably easier on the aristo unit than the USAt, but the USAt is cheaper and will go round tighter corners). 

That'd give you a 2-1C+C1-2 with 6 out of the 8 prototype axles. If you wanted more grunt, the 4 wheeler truck from the USA 44tonner is 6'10" wheelbase, just like the original's pilot truck, though it might be difficult to get it to articulate under the pilot deck on model curves. Then you'd have an unprototypical B-1C+C1-B, but it should walk away with most things you could hang behind it... 

Or you could buy four aristo porter 2-4-2ST's and gut the mechs to get 8 single axle drives (these wheels would be slightly oversize). Anyway that you skin the thing you're up for custom sideframes, particularly as at the outer end they turn into the pilot deck, but it doesn't look like the detail there is totally impossible - I'd make one good axlebox and resin cast it to get duplicates for the model rather than sweat to make 16 identical parts. 

J.


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

I’ve been wondering when someone was going to build one of the Little Joes. One option for the motor blocks would be to use a set of USA or aristcraft six wheel motor blocks and then just add an extra set of un-powered wheels to the motor block. (You could also make the dummy wheels pivot to help get around sharp curves.) You also may want to check the builders log section of the forum. Both Bryan and I have tackled electric locomotives in the past and came up with some novel construction techniques that could help. 
Joel 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Features/BuildersLogs/tabid/66/EntryID/18/Default.aspx 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Features/BuildersLogs/tabid/66/EntryID/19/Default.aspx 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=29143&SearchTerms=EL-2B


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

I built one in 1:29th scale give or take... OK, OK, I call mine 'Faux Joe' because I used 2 USA 3 axel motor trucks under it. So it became a 2-C+C-2 wheel arangement. I'll bet you didn't know that someone in the drawing room back then had thought about making it this way.  
Scratch built in styrene, includind the sideframes and lead trucks. The pantographs are basicly LGB with added detail. If the 2 missing axels were there, it would be almost perfect 1:29th scale. Some day I WILL PAINT IT if I live long enough! 
While my wife looks for a photo of it to post, I also built them in O gauge and a slightly short steeple cab and have a pair of EF box cabs started in 1:29th.. Well I started the box cab's a few years back anyway. My mind wanders from time to time. Anyway she found a picture and is now trying to figure out how to post it. Can't figure out hot to post a picture on this so here is the link to it



Buy the way, do you have that N scale Little Joe? I've been looking for one............


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

One way to build the 4 axel trucks; use 2 Aristo Craft center cab diesel motor blocks in each truck, let them pivot inside the main frame. Also, I made the lead truck pivot under the bandstand AND made the bandstand swing off the main frame. My Faux Joe will make it round a 4 foot diameter circle!
Little Paulie, [email protected]


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Little Joe" E74*

I think I'd start by gluing blocks of wood together and carving the whole thing out of a giant wood block like Brian did with those Virginians he made. Lots of wheels.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Little Joe" E74*

My Faux Joe will make it round a 4 foot diameter circle!


I hate to think of how it looks! 

And JT, what about all the overhead wires you'll have to run once you finish your model?


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: "Little Joe" E74*

myline , that 'Faux Joe' really does look good , please post it again when you paint it , and operate it ,


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

*RE: "Little Joe" E74*










here is a photo of my scratch built Milwaukee Steeple Cab 
Little Paulie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: "Little Joe" E74*

Great looking models! 

You out to paint them and run them! (easy for me to say, ha ha) 

Congrats! 

Greg


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Greg, 'they are painted' in the RARE winter colors! The Milwaukee Road tried this color so they wouldn't stand out during the winter!









Little Paulie, [email protected]

BTW, my trolley line is called 'Point Loma & Western', a real SHORT line!


----------

